# IPA & CJC 1293 log



## Dr. Tox (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok after a waste of a few weeks on the fragment I decided to switch to ipamorelin and cjc 1293. Hope my spelling was right. Started to dose rat at 50 mcg each before bed then ramp up to 100 mcg twice a day.

Goals

Loose body fat and rip this up. Oh yeah and win the challange. 
Currently around 225. My stats are up on the transformation page with diet and training.

Will finish up these t Bol and then get into nandrolne and winny oil base. May need some prop too to prevent the notorious deca di$@ !

That all for now let me get to sleep. Will let everyone know how the sleep was


----------



## hdemmon446 (Apr 8, 2011)

Just started the same. Are you going to do 100mcg of each twice a day? or 50mcg of each twice a day?


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 10, 2011)

100 mcg of each. Tried 50 and it's a no go. 

Today weighed in at 224

Pros
- Great pumps
- Not as tired training on low carbs
- Sleeping great at night
- skin tightening

I expect to bulk and get lean at the same time. You can only achieve that with increase in growth hormone. I am 31 and feel great these last few sessions. Pulled the diet in another notch and looking forward to running this 12 week out min. 

Demmon is this ur first research with IPA and cjc? 

Also from what I read you should always toss in a little AAS. I just feel the synergistic effect. Well that's some fix for ya!!!


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 11, 2011)

Bumped the dose to 100 mcg each three times a day. Feeling great. I think I may have a build up of cortisol. Have to get to the store tomorrow and get some vit C and also omega 3. Started to pre load pins and bring them to bed. Hit it right before putting ur head on the pillow.

Hit a dam vein in my stomach today. Damn thing swelled up.

Dosing deca 150 mg every  4 days. Also will run this out for 8 weeks then roll in some oil based winny 50 mg every 2 or 3 days. Can't do it every day my hair falls out.
May toss in tren or test prop if I get some extra loot. 

Will still run the peps. Overall I am very satisfied.
 Thanks EP


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 14, 2011)

Guys I need help. I am running the IPA ( 150 mcg) and CJC ( 100 mcg). Starting to plateu. Can I up the dose on the IPA to 200 mcg or 250 mcg. I don't seem to get a strong pulse. I know this because with HgH the fat burring is more pronounced.

At the same time I do not want to over Stim the pituitary gland. Who knows what the sides could be. Overall, I am not producing significant quantities at my age.

Give me some reco's


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone out there?????


----------



## damage (Apr 15, 2011)

you should be using cjc 1295  also called mod grf -1-29. 

The efficacy of peptides is measured in months not weeks and definitely not days. You should be having better sleep if injecting before bed.

When did you start?


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 21, 2011)

I am using cjc 1293. I was on for over a week. I am on vacation this week and couldn't bring it. Will be back strong Monday. So if I read you correctly just keep dosing and with time the lean fat burning benefit will kick in?


----------



## damage (Apr 22, 2011)

1293 is not the peptide you want........ you want 1295.

but yes keep dosing. If your peptides are legit, you will start seeing gh like effects gradually...... Theres no point in going over 150mcg on either ipa or cjc-1295 as the saturation dose is right about 100mcg. Anything more will be a waste. You can dose every 3-4 hours if you feel so inclined but keep the doses at 100/100. and dont eat anything for 25mins-30mins after dosing.....
They work best on an empty stomach but I am sure you already knew this.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 24, 2011)

1293 will work as well. What is your rationale? Getting back into dosing tonight on fasted stomach. I agree from what I read 100 mcg / 100 does the trick. Do you think I will get a better pulse with 1295? Please explain.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 28, 2011)

No reply.

The combo is working great. I am now pinning 100 mcg before training on an empty stomach and before bed. Seems when I mix a new bottle it is stronger. In any event it is really tightening my skin and I think my face looks younger ha ha. 

Switched over to 30 min cardio and cross training 5 days per week. 
I will keep running this and I will tell you my recovery has been great. Combining it with Deca and I am training just as hard as I was 24. Recovery is awsome but occasionally I get lethargic. Could be the calorie restricted diet.


----------



## Thick500 (Jul 4, 2011)

overall results from your cycle??

Ive read if you reconstitute with plain ole bac water it will only remain stable for 2-3 days, as opposed to with sodium chloride where it may last over 14 days. Maybe this is why you noticed it being stronger with a freshly reconed vial?


----------



## moresize (Jul 4, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> No reply.
> 
> The combo is working great. I am now pinning 100 mcg before training on an empty stomach and before bed. Seems when I mix a new bottle it is stronger. In any event it is really tightening my skin and I think my face looks younger ha ha.
> 
> ...


 
GH bleed is why you want to use Mod..I am no expert so I will let others chime in.


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2011)

BORROWED from my favorite research chemist and peptide expert. 

this explains EVERYTHING about 1295 vs 1293 and then some. not mine, but 100% accurate



> Basically anytime you take a peptide and swap out an amino acid for another you look at it to see if it still binds to its receptor or acts the way the original compound will act. If not then your change was worthless.
> 
> But if you swap out an amino acid and you get the same effects as the original compound it becomes what is known as an analog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peyot (Jul 6, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> BORROWED from my favorite research chemist and peptide expert.
> 
> this explains EVERYTHING about 1295 vs 1293 and then some. not mine, but 100% accurate


 
Thank you


----------



## njc (Jul 10, 2011)

edt\it


----------



## njc (Jul 10, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> BORROWED from my favorite research chemist and peptide expert.
> 
> this explains EVERYTHING about 1295 vs 1293 and then some. not mine, but 100% accurate


 
That guy is THE MAN!

Ive learned a lot from him


----------

